# Prix changement Clavier et track pad



## elgha6 (27 Mai 2010)

suit a un accident (verre de café bien sucré sur le clavier et le trackpad du coup plus rétro éclairage mais toutes les touches sont fonctionnels et le trackpd fait un bruit blizzard et parfois il reste bloquer) je voulais s'avoir combient me coutera la réparation ou le changement chez apple on sachant que mon portable et toujours sous garantie et il a à peine deux mois.
macbook pro 13" 2.53.
merci de vos repenses.


----------



## houlala63 (27 Mai 2010)

rien que le claver c'est dans les 80 euros pour les anciens MBP(sais pas pour les nouveaux)...
dans ton cas,si le trackpad a morflé il faudra faire changer tout le top case, y'en a au moins pour 120 Euros ...

Au pire va faire un devis chez l'APR (apple Premium Reseller) le plus proche


----------



## elgha6 (27 Mai 2010)

si c'est vraiment que 120 euro c'est pas chére


----------



## kippei (28 Mai 2010)

elgha6 a dit:


> un verre de café bien sucré sur le clavier et le trackpad.



waaa rien que d'y penser ... je me met à ta place lol !

Ne mettez pas de liquide a proximité de vos Mac 
Je viens de répondre à un message d'un membre donc la queue du chien a renverser du soda sur le trackpad...

Perso la réparation à clavier trackpad je la voit plus autour des 250 mais bon.

Pense STP si tu fais un devis à nous dire pour combien tu en as, qu'on sache 

Merci d'avance.

Bye


----------



## houlala63 (28 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur bricomac
effectivement pour les unibody c'est plûtot dans les 200 euros le top case ...

A moins d' en trouver une sur ebay ...


----------



## kippei (28 Mai 2010)

houlala63 a dit:


> Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur bricomac
> effectivement pour les unibody c'est plûtot dans les 200 euros le top case ...
> 
> A moins d' en trouver une sur ebay ...



Ouai donc facile 250&#8364; si c'est Apple qui assure la réparation.

EDIT

OK le prix sur Bricomac de la prestation de changement de clavier c'est déjà 280&#8364;, et on ne parle pas du trackpad...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Mai 2010)

faites gaffe, les 120E c'est peut etre le prix du matos mais la main d'uvre pour le changement faut pas l'oublier et ca va sucrer (une fois de plus ) la note


----------



## kippei (28 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> faites gaffe, les 120E c'est peut etre le prix du matos mais la main d'uvre pour le changement faut pas l'oublier et ca va *sucrer *(une fois de plus ) la note



Lol c'est le cas de le dire.

Sa commence a faire cher le café  !


----------



## elgha6 (28 Mai 2010)

la du coup c'est plus cher que prévu; de toute façon si sa dépasse les 200 euros je ne répare pas,le trackpad et le clavier sont toujours fonctionnelle...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Mai 2010)

ce n'est parce que ces éléments restent opérationnels, qu'ils le resteront.... de plus la présence de liquides corrodent les composants, donc tu as intérêt au contraire à procéder à une réparation. En plus ce sera plus pratique à l'usage et vu le prix des machines .... 200 / 250  ne sont pas un luxe. Il reste aussi que le trackpad et le clavier sont les interfaces avec ton Mac, ce sont donc avec l'écran des éléments fondamentaux à mon sens.


----------



## elgha6 (28 Mai 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> ce n'est parce que ces éléments restent opérationnels, qu'ils le resteront.... de plus la présence de liquides corrodent les composants, donc tu as intérêt au contraire à procéder à une réparation. En plus ce sera plus pratique à l'usage et vu le prix des machines .... 200 / 250  ne sont pas un luxe. Il reste aussi que le trackpad et le clavier sont les interfaces avec ton Mac, ce sont donc avec l'écran des éléments fondamentaux à mon sens.


je suis d'accord avec toi,mais mon mac je l'ai payé 1230 euros car je suis etudiant et croi moi j'ai galérer pour l'avoir(je me suis privé de plein de choses...)pour les 200/250 euros de réparation je ne vois pas comment je vais les trouvé,en plus c'est la fin de l'année donc plus de bourse jusqu'au moi d'octobre...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Mai 2010)

commence par demander un devis gratuit, tu seras fixé


----------



## Apostophecle (23 Juillet 2010)

Et bien je viens de récupérer le mien sujet à un accident du même genre.
Facture 471,22 euros pour changement de clavier + trackpad.
Moralité c'est plutôt économique d'être précautionneux.


----------



## alphasnk (25 Juillet 2010)

471e!! La vache! Ils se croient vraiment tout permis ces SAV.....

Ils ont ete corrects au moins ?


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2010)

alphasnk a dit:


> 471e!! La vache! Ils se croient vraiment tout permis ces SAV.....



Avant de critiquer les SAV il est bon de rappeler certaines choses :

-la machine est un UNIBODY, le top case (qui inclut le clavier et le trackpad) est aussi le châssis de la machine (en gros c'est un démontage/remontage complet de la machine donc pas mal de temps)

-Le top case est elle même une pièce onéreuse 

-une machine en pièce détaché coute toujours plus cher qu'une machine neuve

-ce devis est réaliste 

edit : le top case c'est la pièce au milieu :


----------



## Atchoum (16 Janvier 2014)

macinside a dit:


> Avant de critiquer les SAV il est bon de rappeler certaines choses :
> 
> -la machine est un UNIBODY, le top case (qui inclut le clavier et le trackpad) est aussi le châssis de la machine (en gros c'est un démontage/remontage complet de la machine donc pas mal de temps)
> 
> ...



Le devis est peut-être réaliste mais quand la réparation atteint 30% du prix du produit neuf, il est légitime de se demander s'il y a vraiment intérêt à faire réparer plutôt qu'à acheter un produit d'occasion ailleurs.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Janvier 2014)

atchoum, bienvenu parmi nous : 
 tu viens de te reveiller apres 3.5 ans de coma mais ne t'inquietes pas meme si il y a eu beaucoup de changement entre temps.

On a echappé a la fin du monde des Mayas de fin 2012 et en ce moment,  le sujet de preoccupation principal est la nouvelle nana de notre president ( qui est Hollande au fait, pas DSK). 
C'est incroyable tout ce que tu as manqué !


----------



## Atchoum (17 Janvier 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> atchoum, bienvenu parmi nous :
> [...]
> C'est incroyable tout ce que tu as manqué !


 Surtout, il semble bien que je t'ai manqué


----------

